# Plaque Off



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Just picked this up the other day. I'll let you guys know how it goes.......

ProDen PlaqueOff™ - For Healthier Teeth and Gums


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I use it and am pleased with the results. The girls' teeth aren't pearly white, but it's definitely staving off the tartar (and on my oldest girl got rid of some, too).


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks. That's what I was wondering, does it just prevent, or will it help to remove existing tartar.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

depends on the condition of the dogs teeth. at the time i was using this product, i had a dog whose teeth were in good shape, and one whose were in bad shape. if there was any difference for my dogs - it was very slight. did absolutely nothing for my senior dogs breath and thats why it was recommended to me by the pet store.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

try raw meaty bones three times a week...works like a charm....convinced my mom to try it with her girl who is a kibble/home cooked dog she had to use gel on....no more plaque.....


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Rudy can't have raw bones b/c he has a dental condition. Dental Hypoplasia---no enamel. He does get turkey, chicken, and ducks neck......and raw chicken feet when I can get them.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

that's a shame he has that....maybe the combination of a gel and the turkey and chicken can help.....my mom used this one and it did whiten the teeth up fairly quick, though the dogs teeth were just starting to yellow, not huge amounts of plaque.....PetzLife Oral Care Spray & Gel for Dogs and Cats


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks. We have that. Rudy's dentals have been up to $1500 a piece (they have to seal his teeth etc) so I try to do what I can in between. 
I also use fregaria vesca, but haven't been too regular about it. As long as Plaque Off is safe, I will use it. Can't hurt.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Seems to be working. Breath is a lot better, quite a bit of tartar or plaque removed. I have started adding fragaria vesca pellets to their water once a day, as well.
Concerned with iodine levels in Plaque Off. When I think Rudy has gotten all the benefit I think he wll get on this I will cut him back to a 2-3 times a week. Go from there.
So far, I am pleased.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

So...what was the verdict....did it remove the plaque?...and stupid question...what are knuckle bones and where do I get them? Is there a certain size? Beef?


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Knuckle bones are RAW bones and you can get them from your local butcher or find a place that sells products like K9 Kraving.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

we4elves said:


> So...what was the verdict....did it remove the plaque?...


:thumbup:


----------

